# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch Thái Lan Noel 2013 5N4D khuyến mãi đặc biệt

## lenhan

*TOUR DU LỊCH THÁI LAN SIÊU KHUYẾN MẠI NOEL 2013*
HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA – HÀ NỘI
Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm
Khởi hành: 22/12/2013
Giá tour: 8.075.000 VNĐ/khách
(tương đương với 379$ tại thời điểm thanh toán)


 
*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA (Ăn: Trưa trên máy bay, Tối)
*
*06h00:* Xe ô tô đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, đưa đoàn ra *sân bay Nội Bài*, làm thủ tục đáp máy bay *VN611 lúc 09h00* bắt đầu hành trình *Tour du lịch Thái Lan siêu khuyến mại Noel 2013.* 
Đoàn ăn trưa trên máy bay.
Chỉ sau 1h45’, máy bay hạ cánh xuống *sân bay mới Sunavabhumi (Bangkok)*, đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh vào Thái Lan.
Xe và hướng dẫn viên Thái Lan đón đoàn tại sân bay, khởi hành đi *Pattaya* (160km) – Thành phố nghỉ mát nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.
Trên đường đi đoàn thăm quan *trại Hổ (Sriracha Tiger Zoo)*, trại nuôi hổ lớn nhất Thái Lan, thưởng thức các show biểu diễn của hổ và cá sấu.
Đến Pattaya, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển
Ăn tối tại Nhà hàng Mai Mường, sau đó Quý khách tự do dạo chơi và khám phá thế giới giải trí của thành phố không ngủ Pattaya.
Nghỉ đêm tại *Hiso Hotel *** hoặc tương đương*.

*NGÀY 02: THÀNH PHỐ KHÔNG NGỦ PATTAYA (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
*
06h30: Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.
07h30: Đoàn đi tàu cao tốc thăm quan *đảo San Hô* có thể tham dự các trò chơi như:*dù bay, lướt ván, lái Sooter trên mặt biển, thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…*(vé tàu cao tốc đã bao gồm trong chương trình)
Tắm biển tại *bãi tắm đảo San Hô*.
12h00: Đoàn ăn trưa tại khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Thăm *Làng văn hoá Noong Nuch* *xem các loài chim, thú biểu diễn, đặc biệt là tiết mục biểu diễn của voi (Elephant show, voi đá bóng, voi massage người, voi làm họa sỹ…), xem múa Thái, múa võ và các tục lệ cổ truyền khác của Thái Lan. (vé vào cửa đã bao gồm).* Đoàn tham quan chùa *núi phật Wat Khao Chi Chan* ( nơi có bức tượng phật cẩn vàng khổng lồ trên vách ngọn núi xẻ đôi
Sau đó Thăm quan *trung tâm mua bán vàng bạc đá quý* giữa các công ty trên thế giới lớn nhất Đông Nam Á (Tại đây khách có thể uống trà, café miễn phí; xem phim giới thiệu qui trình khai thác, chế biến ngọc đá quý thuyết minh bằng tiếng Việt; tham quan xưởng chế tác và phòng trưng bày các sản phẩm)
18h30: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng sau đó thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật đặc biệt hoành tráng *ALCAZA Show hoặc TIFFANY Show (vé vào cửa đã bao gồm*; khách có nhu cầu *chụp ảnh với các người mẫu – 40-50BHT, đứng cùng người mẫu – 20-30BHT…quý khách tự thanh toán).*
Nghỉ đêm tại Hiso Hotel *** hoặc tương đương.


* NGÀY 03: PATTAYA – BANGKOK (Ăn: S,T,C)
*
06h30: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn,
Đoàn về lại Băngkok, tìm hiểu nghề khai thác yến Thái Lan tại *Vườn bướm*.
Ăn trưa tự chọn tại nhà hàng ở Safari World.
Đoàn đi tham quan *vườn thú lộ thiên Safari World* đầy sôi động với hàng loạt những động vật quý hiếm. Quý khách ngồi xe thăm khu vực Vườn thú dữ hoang dã – chiêm ngưỡng tận mắt các loài thú vốn chỉ có thể được tìm thấy tại  vùng rừng rậm Nam mỹ hoặc sa mạc Phi Châu.
Sau đó, thưởng thức các *tiết mục biểu diễn cao bồi Viễn Tây hoặc điệp viên 007 (đã bao gồm trong CT*; nếu quý khách có nhu cầu đi xuồng trong thế giới động vật 150BHT, chụp  ảnh in đĩa 200 BHT….khách tự thanh toán).
Đoàn về ghé thăm *Trại Rắn*, *cửa hàng đồ da lớn nhất Băngkok*.
Đoàn ăn tối, thưởng thức *lẩu Suki* và mua sắm tại *Big C hoặc Central World*.
Tối dạo chơi thành phố Băng Kok. Nghỉ đêm tại *My Hotel Ratchada  *** hoặc* 
*tương đương*

* NGÀY 04: BANGKOK (Ăn: S,T,C)
*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đi thăm quan *Chùa Phật Vàng* – nơi mà người dân Thái tin là hạnh phúc, sức khoẻ và tiền tài sẽ đến sau khi tới đây cầu nguyện, chiêm ngưỡng tượng Phật bằng vàng ròng nặng 5,5 tấn. Du khách có thể thỉnh các tượng phật nhỏ bằng vàng để cầu khẩn sự may mắn cho gia đình; thăm *Cung Điện Rama 5( Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng)*- đây là một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất ở Bangkok, nơi trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo như: như Ngà Voi, Thủy Tinh, bằng bạc, sành sứ.
Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
Chiều: Đoàn đi mua sắm đồ dùng và quà lưu niệm tại một trong các siêu thị 
lớn của Thái Lan như: *WORLD TRADE CENTRE,*
* MABOONMARRKE, PRATUM MARKET, ROBINSON SILOM, BIGC, SOGO MARKET, TOKYO hoặc chợ bán buôn quần áo Pratunam.* 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, Nghỉ đêm tại Băngkok – *My Hotel Ratchada *** hoặc tương đương*.

*NGÀY 05: BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI (Ăn: S,T)
*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do, Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay lúc 17h35 về Hà Nội.
19h20: Máy bay hạ cánh xuống sân bay Nội Bài, Xe đón và đưa về Hà Nội, chia tay kết thúc *Tour du lịch Thái Lan siêu khuyến mại Noel 2013*.
Giá tour: 8.075.000 VNĐ/khách
(tương đương với 379$ tại thời điểm thanh toán)
*Tour du lịch Thái Lan siêu khuyến mại Noel 2013 đã bao gồm: * 
+ Vé máy bay quốc tế + phụ phí an ninh hàng không + thuế xăng dầu (Hãng Hàng không VN Airline, Thai Away)
+ Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế hai nước Việt Nam và Thái Lan
+ Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao đẹp tại Trung tâm thành phố hoặc gần bãi biển (phòng 2 người – trong trường hợp đoàn khách lẻ người sẽ bố trí phòng 3 người / 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình tại nhà hàng (gồm có ăn 5-6 món chính + 1 canh + cơm và tráng  miệng) (S= Ăn Sáng, T=Ăn Trưa, C=Ăn Tối) tại các nhà hàng nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.
+ Xe ô tô đời mới đưa đón Việt Nam và nước ngoài.
+ Nước uống trên xe chặng dài.
+ Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt NHIỆT TÌNH – CHU ĐÁO –  TRUNG THỰC suốt tuyến đảm bảo quản lý đoàn thông suốt cả chuyến đi.
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch trong suốt thời gian ở tại nước ngoài 24h/ 24h kể cả hành lý, mức bồi thường lên tới 30.000 USD
+ Vé thắng cảnh (vào cửa 1 lần)
*Tour du lịch Thái Lan siêu khuyến mại Noel 2013 không bao gồm:  * 
+ Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 6 tháng kể từ ngày đi); Đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, giặt là, tiền tip~3$/1khách/1ngày, VAT…..và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
*Lưu ý:  * 
+ Chương trình trên có thể thay đổi về thời gian và lịch trình, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm thăm quan như trên.
+ Giá trên có thể thay đổi khi hàng không/ phương tiện vận chuyển thay đổi phụ thu xăng dầu
+ Vé máy bay theo lich trình cả đoàn, nếu có sự thay đổi sau khi xuất vé, vé sẽ không còn giá trị. Giờ giấc máy bay cuối cùng và các điều kiện với hành khách đi máy bay phụ thuộc vào hãng hàng không.
+ Các dịch vụ không sử dụng đến mà không báo trước khi đăng ký sẽ không được hoàn lại
+ Khách hàng đăng ký lẻ 1 người trong trường hợp không ghép được phòng  phải thanh toán phụ phí phòng đơn (25USD/ 1 đêm khách sạn)
+ Biểu giá trên dành cho đoàn khách đi du lịch thuần tuý 20 khách trở lên  và đi đúng hành trình. Quý khách có nhu cầu riêng hoặc chương trình kết hợp làm việc, xin vui lòng thông báo trước khi đăng ký.
+ Biểu giá trên dành cho khách hàng mang hộ chiếu Việt nam. Trường hợp khách là Quốc tịch khác vui lòng kiểm tra lại thông tin.
*Trẻ em * 
+ Trẻ em duới 12 tuổi kinh phí 75% (không chiếm giường, ngủ chung cùng cha mẹ).
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi tính như người lớn.
+ Trẻ em cần có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc hộ chiếu đi cùng bố mẹ.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:*

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 
59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*
Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*
Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/
                www:thanglongholiday.com

----------


## dung89

Thích đi Thái nè

----------


## lenhan

Cảm ơn bạn nhé! Đây là chương trình đi Thái hấp dẫn vào dịp Noel 2013 của công ty mình, nếu bạn quan tâm thì hãy xem chi tiết và liên lạc với công ty mình nhé!

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Thái Lan

----------


## lenhan

Chào mọi người ^^. Tết này mình tính cho gia đình đi du lịch Thái Lan một chuyến, nhưng lọ mọ mãi vẫn chưa tìm được tour ưng ý. Mình thì mình thích qua Thái shopping và đi chùa là chính, mình đã tham khảo qua vài tour, đa số toàn cho đi rất nhiều nơi, thời gian shopping rất ít nên mình cũng hơi nản một chút. Mấy hôm nay ghé qua được tour của web này www: thanglongholiday.com.Mọi người tham khảo nhé :love struck:

----------


## lenhan

*Thái Lan về đêm lung linh, huyền ảo:
*

----------


## lenhan

Pattaya

----------


## lenhan

Thái Lan - điểm đến kỳ thú

----------


## lenhan

*7 điều không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Thái Lan*

*Thái Lan thu hút du khách bởi  những thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp, chùa chiền nguy nga, tráng lệ, lễ hội truyền thống đặc sắc và vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thuê... Dưới đây là những hoạt động mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi tới thăm nơi này.*
*1. Tham quan chợ nổi*
Những con thuyền độc mộc xuôi ngược trên sông, chào bán các loại trái cây hay đặc sản địa phương là nét nổi bật của chợ nổi tại vùng quê ở Thái Lan. Bạn có thể ngồi thuyền đi dọc con sông hay đi hai bên bờ để ngắm nhìn cảnh nhộn nhịp dưới sông tùy theo ý thích của mình. Trên hai bờ kênh cũng là chợ, náo nhiệt và tấp nập đủ màu sắc mùi vị.

Chợ nổi Thái Lan có rất đông khách nước ngoài đến háo hức tìm hiểu và thích thú khi đi thêm vài vòng qua những làng nổi ven sông. Khi con thuyền bập bềnh thoát hẳn con kênh nhỏ để nhập vào con sông lớn và len lỏi qua những ngôi làng xinh xắn hai bên sông, phong cảnh hiện ra thật thanh bình. Amphawa, Damnoen Saduak, và Khlong Lat Mayom là những khu chợ nổi nổi tiếng mà bạn nên ghé qua một lần khi đến Thái.
*2. Tham quan chợ cuối tuần Chatuchak*
Chợ Chatuchak có nhiều đặc điểm giống chợ đêm của Hà Nội như chỉ họp vào cuối tuần, những gian hàng được thiết kế di động ngoài trời. Chợ mở cửa từ 8h sáng đến 6h chiều thứ bảy và chủ nhật. Đây được coi là thiên đường mua sắm của Thái Lan.

Khu chợ khổng lồ này chia làm 27 khu vực, trải dài trên diện tích 110.000 m2, chỉ tổ chức vào hai ngày cuối tuần tại thủ đô Bangkok. Đây chính là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những ai muốn mua vải sarong, đồ thủ công, nội thất gỗ, đồ đính hạt thủ công và mọi thứ bạn có thể nghĩ đến với cái giá vô cùng phải chăng.
*3. Những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp*
Được coi là thiên đường du lịch ở khu vực Đông Nam Á, Thái Lan nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp trên đảo Phuket, Phi Phi, Koh Samui, Hua Hin và Krabi. Bất cứ mùa nào trong năm, đất nước chùa vàng vẫn thu hút được lượng lớn khách thập phương đến thăm quan và nghỉ mát.

Một không gian yên bình với những bãi biển cát trắng, nắng vàng, với những rặng san hô và hệ sinh thái biển đa dạng sẽ là những điểm du lịch lý tưởng cho những ai tìm kiếm kỳ nghỉ hè đậm chất nhiệt đới bên bờ biển.
*4. Cung điện hoàng gia Thái Lan*
Một trong những đặc điểm du lịch ở Thái Lan là sức hút từ chuỗi công trình kiến trúc cổ kính: đền vàng, tháp vàng, chùa vàng. Cũng vì lẽ đó Thái Lan được gọi là xứ sở Chùa Vàng.

Nhắc tới Chùa Vàng ở Thái Lan là người ta nhắc ngay tới quần thể kiến trúc nằm trong khu Cung điện hoàng gia – Grand Palace, được tạo nên bằng sự hòa trộn, kết hợp giữa kiến trúc cổ Thái Lan với phong cách kiến trúc phương Tây hiện đại. Đến với Grand Palace, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng tinh hoa văn hóa, kiến trúc Thái Lan và hơn thế được đắm mình trong một thế giới tâm linh ảo diệu, thanh bình.
*5. Thỏa sức mua sắm tại Trung tâm lớn nhất MBK Center*

MBK Center là một tòa nhà 8 tầng, được coi như một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất châu Á. Nơi đây có khoảng hơn 2.000 cửa hàng và dich vụ, bao gồm 150 điểm ăn uống và nhiều phòng chiếu phim lớn. Bạn có thể tìm thấy các loại mặt hàng có thể mặc cả được ở đây bao gồm: quần áo, mỹ phẩm, đồ da, trang sức, đồ điện, IT, theatres, karaoke, máy chơi games... và một Department Store 4 tầng.
*6. Cưỡi voi*
Đến với Công viên Quốc gia Khao Yai, cưỡi voi và khám phá những khu rừng nhiệt đới của Thái Lan là những trải nghiệm bạn không thể bỏ qua khi du khách ghé thăm đất nước Chùa Vàng. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên dành thời gian ghé thăm vườn thú thiên nhiên Safari World cách Bangkok 12 km, trại cá sấu Samutprakarn cách Bangkok 100 km hay trại nuôi rắn cách Bangkok 20 km…
Nhắc tới văn hóa ẩm thực của Thái Lan là nhớ đến vị cay của ớt, vị chua, ngọt, đắng của các gia vị đặc biệt như tỏi, riềng, sả, lá chanh…. qua sự hòa trộn tài tình và tinh tế của bàn tay người dân Thái Lan đã góp phần giúp cho ẩm thực Thái Lan là một trong 10 nước có nền văn hóa ẩm thực phong phú trên thế giới. Những món ăn truyền thống của người Thái mà mỗi du khách nếu có dịp đến Thái Lan không thể bỏ qua đó là món gỏi đu đủ, canh tôm chua ngọt (Tom Yum), súp cay (Kang Phed)…

Những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, những tòa nhà chọc trời tại thủ đô Bangkok hay nền văn hóa ẩm thực đặc sắc và tinh tế… đã làm say lòng biết bao du khách thập phương.

----------


## lenhan

Đặc sắc du lịch thái lan

----------


## lenhan

*14 điều thú vị có thể bạn chưa biết về Thái Lan*

Bangkok chỉ là tên gọi rút gọn của thủ đô Thái Lan, nếu viết đầy đủ tên của nó sử dụng tất cả 169 chữ cái.
1. Thái Lan là nước đông dân thứ 20 trên thế giới, với 67 triệu người.
2. Tên đầy đủ của thủ đô Bangkok là Krungthepmahanakhon Amonrattanakosin Mahintharayutthaya Mahadilokphop Noppharatratchathaniburirom Udomratchaniwetmahasathan Amonphimanawatansathit Sakkathattiyawitsanukamprasit (thành phố của các thánh thần, thành phố vĩ đại của những vị thần bất tử, thành phố châu báu tráng lệ của thần Indra, chiếc ngai vàng của đức vua Ayutthaya, thành phố của đền đài tráng lệ, thành phố của cung điện và lãnh địa hoành tráng nhất của Hoàng gia, ngôi nhà của thần Vishnu và tất cả các vị thần).
Nếu nguyên văn tên thủ đô, tên Bangkok dài gần một trang giấy. Đây được xem là tên thủ đô dài nhất thế giới.

3. Bangkok cũng là thành phố thu hút nhiều du khách nhất thế giới theo thông báo của Global Destinations Cities Index, vượt qua cả London. Năm 2013, thủ đô của Thái Lan dự kiến đón hơn 16 triệu lượt khách du lịch.
4. Dơi mũi lợn Kitti - động vật có vú nhỏ nhất thế giới - được tìm thấy ở Thái Lan. Loài vật này nặng 2 gam.
5. Theo Diễn đàn Kinh tế Thế giới (World Economic Forum), Thái Lan là quốc gia đứng thứ 13 về sự thân thiện. Quốc gia thân thiện nhất thế giới là Iceland.
6. Một trong những lễ hội lớn thường niên ở Thái Lan là Monkey Buffet, diễn ra trước đền Pra Prang Sam Yot ở tỉnh Lopburi. Tại lễ hội này hơn 600 con khỉ được người dân cho ăn xúc xích, hoa quả... thỏa thích. Đây là cách người dân cảm ơn những chú khỉ bởi nó đã thu hút hàng nghìn du khách đến đây mỗi năm.
7. Đạo giáo lớn nhất ở Thái Lan là đạo Phật. 95% dân số theo đạo này.
8. Thái Lan có bức tượng cao thứ chín trên thế giới (92 m) - The Great Buddha of Thailand - đặt tại tu viện Wat Muang, tỉnh Ang Thong. Tháp Phra Pathom Chedi cao nhất thế giới với 127 m.
9. Thái Lan giành được 7 huy chương vàng tại Thế vận hội Olympic với 3 giải cho môn cử tạ và 4 cho boxing. Quyền Thái là một môn thể thao quốc gia, rất phổ biến ở đất nước này.
10. Thái Lan là nước duy nhất ở khu vực Đông Nam Á không bị chiếm làm thuộc địa của châu Âu.
11. Địa điểm cao nhất ở Thái  là Doi Inthanon, nằm trên dãy núi Thanon Thong Chai, cao 2.565 m so với mực nước biển.
12. Thái Lan có khoảng 1.430 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ. Đảo nổi tiếng nhất là Koh Phi Phi Lee. Nơi đây từng là địa điểm quay bộ phim _The Beach_ nổi tiếng của Hollywood.
13. Koh Phangan là hòn đảo của những bữa tiệc rộn ràng nhất Thái Lan, nổi tiếng với lễ hội Trăng tròn. Ngoài ra người dân nơi đây cũng tổ chức lễ hội trăng Bán nguyệt và Trăng đen.
14. Một số địa điểm ở Thái bị giới hạn đối với khách du lịch. Bộ Ngoại giao khuyến cáo mọi người không nên đến khu vực đền Preah Vihear và Ta Krabey/Ta Moan, bởi đây là khu vực nằm ở biên giới Thái Lan - Campuchia. Nơi đây có sự đóng quân của quân đội và chiến tranh biên giới có thể xảy ra bất kỳ lúc nào

----------


## lenhan

* Một số điều nên và không nên làm ở Thái Lan*
_Nên làm:_
Nên mặc đồ lịch sự (không mặc quần ngắn, áo ba lỗ…) khi thăm quan một ngôi Chùa, không trèo lên các tượng Phật để chụp hình.
Vua và nữ hoàng luôn được người dân Thái Lan tôn trọng vì vậy bạn tuyệt đối tránh xúc phạm họ.
Luôn tôn trọng với người lớn tuổi hơn mình: khi mặc cả với một phụ nữ bán hàng, khi mặc cả với một chú lái xe tuktuk bạn cần phải lịch sự và tốt nhất là luôn tươi cười, điều này không chỉ giúp bạn tạo được sự thân thiện mà còn gián tiếp giúp bạn thương lượng thành công.
Hãy để giày dép bên ngoài khi vào nhà của một người Thái. Tốt nhất khi vào nhà của một người Thái bạn cần quan sát xem họ có mang dép vào nhà không.
Phải biết kiên nhẫn, chờ đợi khi giao dịch tại bưu điện hoặc ngân hàng. Tốt nhất hãy thư giãn và tạo cho mình một sự thoải mái.
_Không nên:_
Không được dùng chân để chỉ người hoặc đồ vật: điều này sẽ làm người Thái đánh giá bạn là người bất lịch sự vì theo quan điểm của họ đôi chân là phần kém nhất của cơ thể con người (bạn có thể thấy nhiều khách sạn tại Thái Lan không có dép mang trong phòng cho du khách). Khi ngồi đừng bao giờ để bàn chân của bạn hướng vào tượng Phật trong nhà.
Không được sờ vào đầu trẻ em dù là vuốt ve.
Không được ôm hôn nơi công cộng.
Đừng bao giờ to tiếng tại nơi công cộng cho dù bạn đang trong cơn giận dữ.
Đừng bao giờ cố ý “ve vãn” một phụ nữ Thái: tại Thái chỉ có 1% phụ nữ Thái làm việc trong ngành công nghiệp tình dục và có đến 99% là làm việc ở những ngành nghề khác vì vậy “ve vãn” một phụ nữ Thái có thể mang lại cho bạn những sự cố ngoài ý muốn.
Không nên chấp nhận những lời đề nghị từ những người lạ (thường là người Thái): họ sẽ đưa bạn đến những địa điểm ăn uống, lưu trú, mua sắm… Tất nhiên việc đó sẽ mang lại lợi ích cho họ (được hưởng hoa hồng từ các dịch vụ nói trên).
Đừng bao giờ mua những loại đá quý, đồ cổ trên đường phố: nếu muốn mua bạn nên mua nó trong các cửa hàng lớn.
Dù bạn là khách nhưng đừng bao giờ gọi người phụ vụ bằng cách dùng tay ra hiệu với các ngón tay hướng lên (ngửa). Điều này là rất bất lịch sự (nó giống như bạn dùng “ngón tay thôi” ở các nước phương Tây vậy). Bạn có thể nắm bàn tay lại khi vẫy gọi hoặc sấp bàn tay lại.

----------

